
Uber’s Value to Riders Is Clear. To Investors, It May Prove More Elusive - JumpCrisscross
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/12/22/business/dealbook/ubers-value-to-riders-is-clear-to-investors-it-may-prove-more-elusive.html?em_pos=small&emc=edit_dk_20161223&nl=dealbook&nl_art=17&nlid=65508833&ref=headline&te=1
======
sharemywin
The problem with this analysis is it's assuming that the elasticity of
immediate demands is the same as long term. where customers may find
alternatives that they couldn't find immediately. Also, surge pricing actually
has higher demand at higher demand times. you can't surge price during off
hours and expect to get the same result.

